# Guide de configuration avec jailbreak



## dinoitarenegcam (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je reçois l'atv2 aujourd'hui et je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce que je dois faire *pas à pas* pour en tirer le plus de l'engin (installation de quel jailbreak, quels logiciels etc.)


Merci


(iPad2, MBP 13' mi 2009, Freebox revolution, Bande passante  5198.495 Kbps (IP: 649.81 Ko/sec - ATM: 812.26 Ko/sec))


----------



## ubusky (17 Juin 2011)

yop,

regarde sur le forum, il y a déjà pas mal de fils portant sur le jailbreak avec les liens vers green poison, ou vers des tutos-vidéos...


----------



## dinoitarenegcam (17 Juin 2011)

Oui, j'ai regardé, mais je cherche un pas à pas simple (non fragmenté) et vos conseils sur l'essentiel à installer.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Juin 2011)

http://firecore.zendesk.com/entries/387605-jailbreaking-101-seas0npass

Tu télécharges seasOnpass :

Il faut te munir d' un câble mini USB (utiliser pour les téléphones portables )

Ensuite tu lances seasOnpass qui se charge entièrement du jailbreak.

lorsqu 'il te le demande tu branches ton câble USB (sans l'alimentation )

Un fichier de type AppleTV2,1_4.3_8F305_SP_Restore.ipsw  a été créé dans ta section.

Depuis iTunes tu sélectionnes restaurer en appuyant sur ALT afin de restaurer l' Apple TV avec ce fichier créé.

Tu laisses iTunes procéder à la restauration et voilà.


----------



## dinoitarenegcam (17 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup Stéphane83.
Et une fois l'atv2 jailbreaké quelles sont les applications essentielles à installer (plex, xbmc etc.)?


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Juin 2011)

dinoitarenegcam a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Stéphane83.
> Et une fois l'atv2 jailbreaké quelles sont les applications essentielles à installer (plex, xbmc etc.)?



XBMC je n'ai pas réussi à le configurer mais sur le lien que je t'ai envoyé plus haut tu as une suite de logiciels intéressant dont un navigateur internet et de médias.


----------



## Brethren (19 Juin 2011)

@dinoitarenegcam

Je te conseil NitoTV, qui est un peu le Cydia pour l'appleTV. Cela te permettra d'installer des applications facilement, donc le célèbre et très pratique XBMC...

http://thejailbreakbay.com/2010/10/25/installer-nitotv-sur-son-apple-tv-v2/

J'ai moi même jailbreak mon ATV2 et j'utilise XMBC, au début on à un peu de mal à capté comment tous ca fonctionne, mais quand on à pris le pli, c'est un excellent gestionnaire de médias ! Perso je l'utilise surtout pour les films, et les séries TV surtout qu'il y a un plugin XBMC te permettant le téléchargement de sous-titres sans se casser la tête...

Bref cherche XBMC Passion sur le web tu trouveras plein d'infos sur comment faire fonctionner tous ca 

Bon courage...


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Juin 2011)

Ben xbmc j'ai laissé tomber...
Par contre Plex fonctionne super bien!


----------



## marjomax (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Avant de faire le jailbreak, faut mettre à jour son Apple TV 2 ???

Merci
Eric


----------

